# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  σταντ και παπαγαλοτοπος

## oasis

ειναι λιγο δυσκολο αλλα το αποτελεσμα αξιζει τον κοπο. θα σας αποζημιωσει

----------


## Antigoni87

Εντυπωσιακά και τα 2!! Τον φοίνικα θέλω να προσπαθήσω να τον φτιάξω!!!  ::   ::

----------


## oasis

ειναι πολυ ωραιιο αισθητικα αποτελεσμα,κατα την γνωμη μου παντα

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ καλες ιδεες...θα αρχισω τα σχεδια...

δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα δυσκολα εν εχεις μερικα εργαλεια(ετσι μου φενονται τουλαχιστον)
ο φοινικας πολυ καλος αλλα θελει χωρο...θα δω για κατι ποιο μινιον ισως αλλα μου αρεσε η ιδεα φοινικας...

----------


## Kostas297

Τρέλανέ μας τελείως!Τα σπάνε φίλος! Super post! Thankssss!  ::  

Άντε να πιάνουμε δουλειά!

 ::

----------

